# طريقة عمل الفازلين



## ابراهيـم (3 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
طريقة عمل الفازلين 
الطريقة سهلة جدا 
يوضع واحد كيلو شمع خام
+ واحد كيلو زيت بروفين
في وعاء ويوضع على النار حتى يصبح سائل ثم يحرك جيدا ويعبأ ساخن قبل ان يبرد

دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظة

*********************

مازلت ابحث عن احد يفسرلي لماذا لم اوفق في صناعة جل للشعر​

تحياتي واحترامي للجميع​


----------



## العجمىى (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (5 مايو 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمت واتمنى ان يثرى الموضوع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ما هو نوع الشمع المستخدم فى عمل الفازلين


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هل الشمع المستخدم فى الفازلين شمع برافين ابيض ام اصفر 
وهل نفس الطريقه هى التى تحضر لمغذيات الشعر مثل الملمع او الهير فووود
ام النسب تختلف


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

طريقة سهلة بس انشالله تكون فعالة ولكم الشكر


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبانتظار جديد ابداعاتك


----------



## hassan_2010102000 (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرك لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohasoli (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله اخي العزيز
لكن هل هذه التركيبة هى فعلاً فازلين طبي أم حاجة شبيهة؟
*


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

*شكرك لك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للمجهود المبارك و نحن من خلال الميل يمكننا تقديم المساعدة قدر المستطاع [email protected]


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

دى ماركو قال:


> هل الشمع المستخدم فى الفازلين شمع برافين ابيض ام اصفر
> وهل نفس الطريقه هى التى تحضر لمغذيات الشعر مثل الملمع او الهير فووود
> ام النسب تختلف


 نفس السوال

والاسعار ايييييييييييييه


----------



## Abu zainab (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزى الله الجميع على عطائهم زكاة العلم أخراجه


----------



## qaz.147 (28 يونيو 2011)

فازو لين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## agabeain (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## صفدي (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن هلا تفضلت باخبارنا عن نوع الشمع المستخدم


----------



## agabeain (17 يوليو 2011)

شمع برفين أبيض وبالتوفيق


----------



## محب الصحابه (25 يوليو 2011)

السلا عليكم أستاذي الكريم

اولاً جزاك الله خير على المعلمات التي تقدمها لأخوان وأسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 


ثاني اخي الكريم انا جربت نفس الخلطه ولم تطلع صحيحه الفازلين صار صلب ثانيا لا يوجد به اي مطه ,,,,,؟

أرجو من الاخوان المساعده في ايجاد الحل وشكرا


----------



## القطة ميما (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (7 مارس 2013)

ممكن كمان نعمله بشمع النحل مع زيت البرافين وبتكون النتيجه افضل


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

هل تقصد الشمع هو شمع الاستيارك؟


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

فعلا نرجو منك التدقيق ما هو نوع الفازلين الناتج


mohasoli قال:


> *جزاك الله اخي العزيز
> لكن هل هذه التركيبة هى فعلاً فازلين طبي أم حاجة شبيهة؟
> *


----------



## علاوي86 (2 أغسطس 2013)

سلمت يداك ويمكن ان يضاف ايضا دهن الصوف لنعومة الايدي


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر كان نفسي اعرف ازاي اعمل الفازلين


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

منين اجيب الشمع افيدوني


----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

:87:


----------



## دعاء الكراون (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بس كده هيكون الفازلين قاسي نوعا ما


----------



## zizoamr36 (18 مايو 2014)

انا قرات ان النسب بتكون 650 جرام زيت و 350 جرام شمع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 مايو 2014)

ردا على ملاحظة انا جربت نفس الخلطه ولم تطلع صحيحه الفازلين صار صلب ثانيا لا يوجد به اي مطه​لنصحح المكونات لتصبح كالتالى فازلين+( خليط من paraffin oils + white mineral oils) + برافين واكس
الشموع اقل فى التركيبه من مجموع الزيوت والفازلين - التجربه بكميات قليله حتى الاجاده - والاجادة تأتى بتغيير النسب حتى تصل الى ما يرضيك .... جرب وفى انتظار الرد. هناك محسنات ومثبتات - سنؤجلها لحين الرضاء عن التجربه.​


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

لقد قمت بتحضير هذة التركيبة ولكن اعطتنى ملمس مثل المرهم الصلب ................فهل هناك اضافات اخرى لتعطنى ملمس ومظهر الفازلين


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

استاذ محمود فتحى .... الوايت منيرال اويلس هو هو الزيت البرافين فكيف اضع وايت ووايت واين النسب بالضبط وما هى المحسنات والمثبتات .... 
وبذلك يكون لك الشكر اان تعطيناا النسب والطريقة وتكون افادة لكل الاعضاء .......


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2015)

التركيبه عباره عن - خليط من شمع برافين + وزيت برافين + وفازلين 
مابين القوسين - تعنى ان زيت البرافين احيانا يكتب بالاسم الاول او بالاسم الثانى 
الفازلين له اكثر من اسم *Petroleum jelly*, *petrolatum*, *white petrolatum
اما النسب توجد تركيبات حول هذا الموضوع بشرح مفصل
والشرح ملخصه - ان تركيبة الفازلين ( العلامه التجاريه ) لا نستطيع تقليدها لتعدد المكونات وعدم جدواها الاقتصاديه
وهذه التركيبه - تبسيط شديد لها ولا يوجد وجه مقارنه - الفازلين - يحافظ على رطوبة الجلد - بينما التركيبات الاخرى تعالج الجلد وتحافظ على الرطوبه
اما التركيبات التى كتبت بصفحة... اهتمامات القراء ...- حول ترطيب الجلد وتليين ( معالجة ) الجلد وهى افضل*


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

